# Suse 9.2 Prof. Installation



## hack1t (5. Februar 2005)

Hi ihr,
ich habe ein Problem bei der Installation von Suse 9.2 Prof. (mini CD-Version) undzwar gehts bei der Auswertung der Paketauswahl nicht mehr weiter (obwohl ich gar keine Pakete ausgewählt habe ) ...
Kann mit jemand helfen?
Danke schonmal im Vorraus!

P.S.: Falls mein System relevant ist: Msi K8T Neo | AMD 64 3200+ | ATI 9800 Pro


----------



## generador (5. Februar 2005)

nutze mal die FTP-Install wenns möglich ist
Hatte mit der Mini das selbe Problem
Habe auch eigentlich das selbe System wie du
oder nimm die DVD


----------



## hack1t (5. Februar 2005)

was genau meinst du mit FTP-Install? Ich habe nach dem CDbooten FTP eingestellt. Meinst du das?
Und die DVD kann ich nicht nutzen weil ich kein DVD-Brennner habe!
Trotzdem danke für deine Tipps!


----------



## generador (5. Februar 2005)

du kannst suse direkt über ftp installieren
wenn du das gewählt hast musst du schauen ob überhaupt eine verbindung aufgebaut wird
Also wenn du nen router hast ob der auch einwählt


----------



## hack1t (5. Februar 2005)

Und wie geht das?


----------



## generador (5. Februar 2005)

wie geht was
Installieren oder kucken ob dein Router online Ist ?


----------

